# Just pulled the trigger



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I finally did it. I've been wanting a new snow blower, but nobody had any on the floor to look at after last winter.
I had trouble deciding between a platinum SHO 30", pro 28"and a pro 32". After seeing them in the shop, I went with the 926038 pro 28". 
They were on pre season reduced price and I set it up to do the paperwork on the tax free weekend coming up. It was still to much money, but, I've got my new toy!!! :blowerhug:


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrat's! 

I just love new toys!! :2cool:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice! Yeah, snowblowers are expensive, but when you're getting hammered with tons of snow (like last Winter), they are priceless!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice machine! Should come in very handy if we have another winter like last year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats on the purchase just don't start praying for snow


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats. 420cc/28" = snow blowing fury!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

another congrats!!! and dont hope for snow!!!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Well that just does it.... no snow for you. always seems that way lol .

good choice, get 'er barkin and set up before you really need it. 

Enjoy the new toy


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> congrats on the purchase just don't start praying for snow


It wouldn't bother me if it never snowed. OK, just once so I can try it. But not till January.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats that is a serious machine and I wish you the best of luck with it. I am considering the same models you did with the exception of the 32" which is simply too big for my needs. What made you decide to spend the extra few hundred for the Pro 28 over the 30" SHO? I assume it is just a lot beefier, I think they use a heavier gauge steel on the auger housing side panels on their Pro series. The photos on the Ariens website look like they went with wider 16 X 6.5" tires this year on the Pro 28 instead of the 16 x 5" did they?

I haven't heard much about the Ariens Polar Force 420cc engines by Briggs ( a few reviews on the Briggs website) but I would hope they are more powerful and more durable than the LCT's, I'm not saying the LCT's are bad, just that the Briggs Polar Force 420cc engine is billed as pro.

Sorry for all the questions but I am seriously considering the same 2 machines and would really appreciate any insights. One of the larger local dealers did not have either for me to see at this point and really tried to convince me to go with a Toro Power Max over Ariens as I mentioned in a post earlier this week.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Now you will have the new toy smell, here's hoping you don't need to use it! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice machine ++++1


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV on that 1.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Congrats that is a serious machine and I wish you the best of luck with it. I am considering the same models you did with the exception of the 32" which is simply too big for my needs. What made you decide to spend the extra few hundred for the Pro 28 over the 30" SHO? I assume it is just a lot beefier, I think they use a heavier gauge steel on the auger housing side panels on their Pro series. The photos on the Ariens website look like they went with wider 16 X 6.5" tires this year on the Pro 28 instead of the 16 x 5" did they?
> 
> I haven't heard much about the Ariens Polar Force 420cc engines by Briggs ( a few reviews on the Briggs website) but I would hope they are more powerful and more durable than the LCT's, I'm not saying the LCT's are bad, just that the Briggs Polar Force 420cc engine is billed as pro.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I am seriously considering the same 2 machines and would really appreciate any insights. One of the larger local dealers did not have either for me to see at this point and really tried to convince me to go with a Toro Power Max over Ariens as I mentioned in a post earlier this week.




You pretty much answered the question for me. *Much beefier*, 2" bigger auger, taller housing(23.5" vs 21"), it comes with drift cutters, the skid shoes are about 3 times beefier and the engine wears the Briggs name, (although it's not made in the USA) 
I have a 475 ft driveway plus sidewalks and more, so I wanted the most rugged machine I could get. Went with the 28" because I wanted the best maneuverability and handling possible, as well as the most HP per inch I could get. Not to mention, I'd rather do a extra pass on the driveway than shell out the extra $300-400 for the PRO 32. ( the 32 has the 16x6.5 tires, the 28's are the same as the 30 SHO 16x4.8)
Yea, I think I would have been fine with the 30" platinum SHO, but the PRO looked way *meaner*, kept calling my name and I would always wonder if I made the right choice. :dizzy:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

rfsdave said:


> You pretty much answered the question for me. *Much beefier*, 2" bigger auger, taller housing(23.5" vs 21"), it comes with drift cutters, the skid shoes are about 3 times beefier and the engine wears the Briggs name, (although it's not made in the USA)
> I have a 475 ft driveway plus sidewalks and more, so I wanted the most rugged machine I could get. Went with the 28" because I wanted the best maneuverability and handling possible, as well as the most HP per inch I could get. Not to mention, I'd rather do a extra pass on the driveway than shell out the extra $300-400 for the PRO 32. ( the 32 has the 16x6.5 tires, the 28's are the same as the 30 SHO 16x4.8)
> Yea, I think I would have been fine with the 30" platinum SHO, but the PRO looked way *meaner*, kept calling my name and I would always wonder if I made the right choice. :dizzy:



Thanks for taking the time to answer all of my questions I appreciate it. That is a really long driveway a good workout for the new machine, good thing it has a much larger gas tank than the 414cc LCT engine. I like your thought process very thorough. I have been using the power per inch calculation to make my decision as well. For my needs a driveway a lot smaller than yours about 9-10 cars in size, and a 50' walkway. I thought the Platinum 24 would be a good choice but I just don't like the idea of the wheel width (track) of about 25" being wider than the auger housing, when working along edges etc.

The Platinum 30 is a bit too wide for my needs as I 'm concerned about maneuverability as well. There will always be some cars on the drive while I'm clearing the area. This is why I really would like to get the Pro 28 even though it is over kill for me. I' m sure that machine will not disappoint and will be up to the task for many years to come, all the best with it.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations on getting a mean machine! You'll be fine.

Me, I'm screwed if the LCT engines aren't holding up, I've got two. That's not what I've been reading as MTBF numbers go, comparing the two makes. But we won't get into that never-ending rant.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

PixMan said:


> Congratulations on getting a mean machine! You'll be fine.
> 
> Me, I'm screwed if the LCT engines aren't holding up, I've got two. That's not what I've been reading as MTBF numbers go, comparing the two makes. But we won't get into that never-ending rant.


Lol, I hear ya. The Ariens AX 414cc Storm Force engine by LCT is a beast and always starts on the first pull after 3 pushes of the primer bulb. It seems well built the only minor issues I have with it: the gas tank is kinda small for a motor of this size and the older generation has an oil drain on the side near the tire of the blower rather than the back of the engine under the recoil starter. I have not heard much on the Ariens Polar Force 420cc engine by Briggs. There are a few bad reviews on it on the Briggs website. I would hope it is a well built, powerful and durable engine, but I have been unable to locate any MTBF data.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't forget to keep track of the first 5 hours of use, then drop that beak in oil. Lotta guys run the break in oil for a couple seasons. Have your dealer toss in a qrt or two of oil.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

considering the briggs is a honda clone with a cast iron bore it should hold up well if you do the break in right


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Lol, I hear ya. The Ariens AX 414cc Storm Force engine by LCT is a beast and always starts on the first pull after 3 pushes of the primer bulb. It seems well built the only minor issues I have with it: the gas tank is kinda small for a motor of this size and the older generation has an oil drain on the side near the tire of the blower rather than the back of the engine under the recoil starter. I have not heard much on the Ariens Polar Force 420cc engine by Briggs. There are a few bad reviews on it on the Briggs website. I would hope it is a well built, powerful and durable engine, but I have been unable to locate any MTBF data.


Take it for what it's worth because I see no source for the data, but...

Who Makes Briggs & Stratton, MTD, Craftsman, Ariens, and Husqvarna Snow Blower Engines | movingsnow.com


----------

